# FS: S2 DT with 190hr upgrade



## profstone (Jan 18, 2011)

Just purchased my TiVo Premiere.
Looking to sell my used equipment consisting of:

Series 2 DT, purchased in 2007, upgraded to ~190 hrs.
Have AV cable, IR cable, coax cable+2-way splitter, new peanut remote,
power cable, quick start poster, user guide

I have a reference # from TiVo that would allow the purchaser to pick up my account where I left off with no monthly commitment required, which provides a discount in the event that upgrading to a new model is desired.

Shipping will be $20. Make me an offer including shipping and I'll get back to you. I'm hoping for something remotely close to $100 but anything that is not ridiculous will be considered.

profstone

p.s. pictures of everything available upon request


----------

